# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Timothynperry

## timothynperry

Hello

Yea I've been to the docs abounding times on ADs for years and told told my wife how things are brace of canicule ago that was what the beer was for a bit of adventuresomeness don't absolutely alcohol approved and haven't for years. Sorry didn't explain myself appropriately been **LINK REMOVED BY SUZI** back my 20s and I anticipate apparently afore that and I'm 44 now. She is appropriate abaft me and will consistently advice all she can , but I can't advice but cerebration she doesn't absolutely get it alone anyone who knows would? Sorry afresh for my bashed circuitous few canicule ago just bare to say something and that was it. Thanks all.

There isn't abundant I accept to say, that I wouldn't rather just shut up and do. AniD

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. I've removed your link as it didn't really add anything to your post and as standard I don't allow links for new members as an anti spam measure. I've also separated this post from the end of the other long thread so you don't get lost or missed by any of our very friendly members who might like to say hi.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi):

----------

